#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-10
<kilonux> hello any specialists for newbies around?
<ewanm89_laptop> kilonux: We are all, as we all were all newbies at one time.
<kilonux> ahh nice to hear!
<kilonux_> ewanm89_laptop: this is not a support #,  but my feisty is freezin anyway, and the new laptop works beatifully under windows
<ewanm89_laptop> kilonux: Any pattern to this freezing?
<kilonux> ikke le, for noe gjr faktisk det
<kilonux> men jeg blir stadig kobla ut  og automisk inn igjen
<simira> og s havnet du p feil kanal? ;)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-11
<Nailor> Anyone here running gutsy?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-12
<Perdente> huh, not a whole lot of people in #ubuntu-laptop is there..
<aschmack> does anyone here have an hp dv2000 laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-13
<Perdente> holla
<ramseize> hello
<ramseize> anyone here?
<ramseize> can anyone help me, im using a laptop, how can i setup a wireless adhoc connection
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-14
<sboysel> how easy is it to dual boot OSX tiger and ubuntu on a macbook?
<neasteflorin> hello
<neasteflorin> how can i help? i personally have a lappie doesn't like ubuntu
<neasteflorin> weird driver for graphics and card reader
<neasteflorin> anybody here?
<neasteflorin> ok, this sucks
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-15
<dev_0> ola
<dev_0> alo
<dev_0> ola
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-07
<Pell1> Hi All!
<Pell1> problem: running ubuntu 8.04 hardy x64 on hp 6910p keeps krashing when using firefox, seems to be something with flash. works fine for a while then suddently crashes into terminal and it starts to shutdown but stops and just sits there til I hardreboot. Anyone else having these issues?
<KDB9000> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-08
<KDB9000> hello?
<KDB9000> hello?
<KDB9000> guess no one is on in here
<KDB9000> hello?
<pwnguin> hi
<KDB9000> hey, someone is up
<KDB9000> lol
<KDB9000> hows it going?
<pwnguin> ok i guess, but this really isn't an idle chitchat channel
<KDB9000> true. sorry about that. I was trying to get a hold of someone. I am putting ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and would like to provide documents for the wiki for a HP Pavilion dv5000 (AMD64 chip)
<pwnguin> what kind of documents
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam if you haven't seen that
<KDB9000> mostly the same stuff you did with the other models. like what works, what you need to do to get stuff to work, etc...
<KDB9000> ya i have seen that.
<KDB9000> guess i missed a link in there
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting should have enough to get you going
<pwnguin> ask questions if it has any gaps
<KDB9000> i missed the page about how to make a page. though i had to get a hold of a current member to have a page added
<pwnguin> oh?
<KDB9000> ya. i tend to figure everything out after i ask a question. sorry for all the trouble.
<pwnguin> well, as long as you're helping, it's no problem
<KDB9000> lol. i will. right now i am still cloning my old hard drive and then will add ubuntu with dual boot.
<winnie>  /msg nickServ identify gogogo
<esac> anybody know how i can determine why my laptop doesnt go into sleep mode when i shut the lid. this only happens about 1 out of every 10 times, and is especially bad because i then shove it into my backpack where it gets really hot
<KDB9000> hello?
<winnie> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-09
<jay> sorry if I have wondered into the wrong room, is there anyone here who can help me with a wireless problem I am having?
<pwnguin> i probably can't but
<pwnguin> which model?
<jay> dell wireless 1505n
<jay> got ndiswrapper installed
<pwnguin> isn't that an official supported model?
<jay> installed the windows driver through the windows wireless driver under system, administratio
<pwnguin> is in, you can buy it with ubuntu preinstalled
<jay> Didn't have that option at Best Buy
<pwnguin> err, "as in"
<jay> It's a Dell XPS 1330
<pwnguin> oh
<jay> I had no problems with other Dell laptops with G wireless cards, but this N card is giving me fits to no end.
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellXPSM1330
<pwnguin> same, or different?
<pwnguin> dell also runs an ubuntu support forum that might know more about your specific problems
<jay> same I believe
<pwnguin> it's showing a different wifi chipset
<jay> your right.
<jay> What's the address for the Dell Ubuntu forum do you know?
<pwnguin> not offhand
<jay> I'll turn to google then.  ;)
<KDB9000> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-07
<borgespc> Olá.
<borgespc> Alguém conhece algum software para copiar dvds protegidos no ubuntu?
<borgespc> Algo que seja rápido e eficiente.
<rjmoore> hello??
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-08
<rjmoore1> hello!!!
<gmorgan> Uh...is this working?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-09
<skintythe1andonl> hi does anybody know how to disable the ethernet port on a laptop, according to powertop its using most of the power even though im using my wireless card?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-11
<rkasigi> hello all
<rkasigi> any one has tested bluetooth
<rkasigi> on benq s32?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-12
<KB1JWQ> So what's broken, MavJac? :-)
<MavJac> Any of you have experience with 10.04 on Dell Inspiron 15n http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<MavJac> ha
<MavJac> I need a new laptop...Mine is 6 years old and near death
<KB1JWQ> MavJac: Not directly, but I've used Ubuntu on a lot of systems without seeing much in the way of issues.
<KB1JWQ> MavJac: Including a bleeding-edge Thinkpad.  That... took some doing. :-)
<KB1JWQ> If they're selling it as "ubuntu compatible" then you're likely fine.
<MavJac> yeah I figured so.  Just wonder why they haven't updated to 10.04
<MavJac> I now have 1gig of memory, If I upgraded to 2g would it make a noticeable difference on an old laptop?
<KB1JWQ> Most definitely.
<MavJac> because that would be much cheaper than buying a new laptop
<KB1JWQ> What're the laptop's specs?
<KB1JWQ> RAM is cheap, so... :-)
<MavJac> I have a Gateway M285E
<MavJac> And yes, RAM is cheap :)
<MavJac> I'm a broke college student so cheap is my best friend
<KB1JWQ> I hear that.
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-13
<ben72> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a Samsung R370 laptop. the webcam does not work.. any hints?!
<ben72> it does work in cheese I noticed now..
<ben72> but not in skype
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-15
<ravibn> Hi! I need help
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-07-16
<chrowe> I am trying to install 10.04 on an Acer Aspire 1410 (15.4") https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/AcerAspire1410 but I am not sure how to document my troubles.
<chrowe> There does not seem to be a page in the new wiki structure for it, should I create one or add my notes to the one above?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-07-09
<MattQC> ./leave
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-07-10
<Rachel_Roth> tsimpson, are you actually here?
<crazyhead42> I guess not. . .
<tsimpson> I am, but this channel is unused (use #ubuntu instead)
<crazyhead42> I can tell. It's just you and the logbot.
